# 4th of July Throwdown !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bmudd14474

The almighty Sandwich is the challenge this month. I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until July6th to allow for the 4th. 

There are no limitations of what you can do. It can be anything as long something in the sandwich has been smoked. 

The rules are the same and available HERE. 



Please submit all entries to me by midnight EDT on July 8th. Please email all entries to me at [email protected]

Code Word: *Fireworks*

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## davidhef88

This should be good.Thumbs Up


----------



## ronrude

This is my chance to give the throwdown a try.  Can't wait!


----------



## smokinhusker

Nice!


----------



## s2k9k

Sammies........hmmmmmmm......


----------



## thoseguys26

Oh boy... this could be scary..


----------



## smokeringking

Hmm nothing interesting is popping in my head right away. Hopefully I can think of something and give my first throwdown a try.


----------



## scarbelly

Sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## rdknb

Got me thinking on this one


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I'm not much on presentation , but this should be a blast
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ya'll have fun and...


----------



## squirrel

I haven't been in a throwdown in a while, but this one is right up my alley. Might have to give this one a shot. Hmmmmmmmmmmm............ .


----------



## whittling chip

thoseguys26 said:


> Oh boy... this could be scary..


I'm thinking,

McRib versus Bobby Flay


----------



## kryinggame

I just want a bite of that great looking sandwich. My favorite sandwich spot is closed until June 30th. I've been going crazy.


----------



## smokeater207

Love this!!! Pics to come!!


----------



## luv2putt

Sweet Sammi delight !!!!  Im so down with this I already  know what im making !!!!!!


----------



## dougmays




----------



## alelover

kryinggame said:


> I just want a bite of that great looking sandwich. My favorite sandwich spot is closed until June 30th. I've been going crazy.


Which spot is that?


----------



## kryinggame

alelover said:


> Which spot is that?


Man, you need to come across town out of Concord and head to Ft. Mill

There's a German Specialty store called: Bavaria Deli (2000 Hey 160 West, Fort Mill, SC 29708) 803-448-4201.  web http://bavaria-deli.net

They import meats from Germany. If you go on a Saturday, better make it early in the day because by 1:00 P.M., they usually sell  out of sandwiches. And, they make very large sandwiches and the prices are like $4.99 each. 

The Charlotte Observer did a write up on them a few months ago, here's the link:  http://www.charlotteobserver.com/20...llivans-flavor-of-the.html#storylink=misearch

They're on vacation until the end of the month. I'm going crazy, missing the sandwiches.


----------



## alelover

I work near Tryon and Westinghouse, behind McAllister's, so I'm not real far from it. I'll check it out sometime. It's only 9 miles from my work.


----------



## sumosmoke

Squirrel said:


> I haven't been in a throwdown in a while, but this one is right up my alley. Might have to give this one a shot. Hmmmmmmmmmmm............ .


I can only imagine the tasty goodness you're going to cook up ...


----------



## big game cook

ok. since i seen this early enough might have to get in on this one. i won a couple BBQ contests on another fishing forum im on. was a sponser that made rubs there that held them. won two of the three lol. and 2nd in the last. here i come lol. sounds like fun.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I'm in........








~Martin


----------



## big game cook

yep. ideas flowing. picked up some MEAT tonight. time to get the ideas togather. im in.


----------



## miamirick

heres what i got in mind


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Oooooppss, ya forgot a slice! LOL

~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## boykjo

Haven't had one of these in a long time.... I don't like bread..........


----------



## chef jimmyj

boykjo said:


> Haven't had one of these in a long time.... I don't like bread..........


 Geez Joe, what is that? My Dog left something that looked like that on the kitchen floor last night....Ewwww...Think I'll join in this month too...I can make Grilled Cheese with Bacon! Everybody likes Cheese and Bacon.I'll win for sure...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...Oops spilled the beans, guess I'll have to think of something else...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## alelover

Nothing like hot steaming pile of poop sandwich.


----------



## sound1

That tall boy must have a chunk of re-bar in there somewhere.


----------



## miamirick

Sound1 said:


> That tall boy must have a chunk of re-bar in there somewhere.


#4 bar epoxy coated


----------



## alelover

That had to be Photoshopped.


----------



## boykjo

Think I'll have another one Mommy
 







OK I'm done.........


----------



## big game cook

you sick mo, nevermind lol. ok. im in the process of my entry. just want to make sure im clear. since im pic'ing the whole process for later reviel. but for the entry we send one pic right? do we need the process explained? or just what it is/ called ect..?????

ya ive came up with a name for mine already lol.  gonna be something like one above lol. NOT the POOP one. lmao. oh. better go check if the fluid has cooled. ;)


----------



## pops6927

big game cook said:


> you sick mo, nevermind lol. ok. im in the process of my entry. just want to make sure im clear. since im pic'ing the whole process for later reviel. but for the entry we send one pic right? do we need the process explained? or just what it is/ called ect..?????
> 
> ya ive came up with a name for mine already lol.  gonna be something like one above lol. NOT the POOP one. lmao. oh. better go check if the fluid has cooled. ;)


Should you have a warning sign "Watch Out For Small Bones" on your Whole Northern Pike On Rye?


----------



## big game cook

na a 53lb flathead on wheat. watching my weight.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i got my in the works. bout all i can say.


----------



## piaconis

Hmmm...I have an unusual idea for this one.


----------



## bmudd14474

big game cook said:


> you sick mo, nevermind lol. ok. im in the process of my entry. just want to make sure im clear. since im pic'ing the whole process for later reviel. but for the entry we send one pic right? do we need the process explained? or just what it is/ called ect..?????
> 
> ya ive came up with a name for mine already lol.  gonna be something like one above lol. NOT the POOP one. lmao. oh. better go check if the fluid has cooled. ;)




A nice name with details on what it is will work.


----------



## smokinhusker

Sick!!!! Got one in mind...


----------



## conchon

I'm new to this site; just want to know what these throwdowns entail and how to enter.  I'm king of sandwiches.


----------



## big game cook

bmudd14474 said:


> A nice name with details on what it is will work.


thank you.


----------



## big game cook

Conchon said:


> I'm new to this site; just want to know what these throwdowns entail and how to enter.  I'm king of sandwiches.


go to first post and click the rules link. this one only requires something on the sammie to be smoked. you can pile all you want on the plate but send one pic. theres an e-mail addy in the first post as well. you must hand write the passcode FIREWORKS on paper and include it with the shot so it is proven that it was done for this and not prior. deadline for entry is july 6th. and one entry per member.


----------



## conchon

Thanks, man.  I've got a few in mind, and I'm really anxious to see how they hold up against the other members.


----------



## big game cook

this is my first throwdown too. im excited.


----------



## thoseguys26

I just finished mine last night.


----------



## miamirick

this girl gets around!!!!


----------



## womburgernommie

Awsome thread guys. While I will not be competing, this has actually given me some inspiration to work on a great smoked swiss/provolone roast beef samich idea I've been too lazy to actually try ordeal.

I've never smoked cheese first off, but have never bothered to make a true "lunch" (or if your in my neck of the woods... "dinner") samich.

So great stuff. I'll have to post some results, and maybe a how-to if it comes out good. Hopefully with the help of some German stone ground mustard, and some real home-made mayo, this might actually come out good. To add : (and also some killer locally made heavy honey sourdough wheat bread that is)


----------



## smokinhusker

I was looking forward to entering this one and it would have been my first, but sadly due to my current situation of being evacuated from my home due to the Waldo Canyon Fire near Colorado Springs, I don't have my smoker!!!!! 

But hey there will be more to enter!!!!

Looking forward to all the mouthwatering entries!!!


----------



## thoseguys26

I was thinking about you the other day when I was on here and didn't see you posting as much as you have been and worried you were evacuated. So many scary fires going on right now. We just got some rain though! Unfortunately the rain has been followed with lightning lately..

Hopefully containment is in our near future.


----------



## bmudd14474

PRIZE Update.

Todd from A-Maze-N-Products has offered a prize package with one of his smokers.

Also Jeff has offered a copy of his book or a Amazon Giftcard.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## big game cook

cool. ya all you coloradoians prayers are with ya. bad stuff. we had storms north of us for two days dumping rain. when the front slid over us today we got about 15 min of light rain. they were pounding the area 5 miles north of us all morning long. and passed us by with a sprinkle. its so dry here the catfish are sunburned and have ticks.

was gonna smoke my deal up today. i held off so i wouldnt have to fight weather that didnt come.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





HINT!
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  lol.


----------



## davidhef88

Mine is smoking. Hope it's good. :yahoo:


----------



## davidhef88

Just had a big fail on my plateing. Pics came out terrible and I forgot the code word in the pics. Good thing I got a couple more days.


----------



## big game cook

weather held off my smoke sat. and it nexer stormed at all. they stayed 5 miles north of us all day. sure looked bad but we got a 10 min sprinkle. on the dead grass. thats fine. my meat is in suspended animation,lol. plan to smoke tomorrow.


----------



## zahlgren

Should be fun!


----------



## big game cook

smokes rolling right now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





everythings turned out fine. ill have them made and in tomorrow eve. good luck every one. cant wait for reviels.


----------



## big game cook

ENTRY SENT. WHEW IM STUFFED. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









GOOD LUCK EVERY ONE. IM EXCITED TO POST THE PICS. I HAD FUN THOUGH I WORKED MY TOOKETS OFF.LOL. HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A SAFE AND HAPPY FORTH. THANKS ALL THAT GAVE SO MUCH FOR OUR INDEPENDENCE AND FREEDOM. ICE DOWN THEM FUSE BURNS AND HAVE A BEER.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





you know were all winners in these. i used to do comps in a fishing forum as we had a sponser that was from TX that sells rubs and spices. he had a few comps. but we always got to eat our entries. so we were all winners.


----------



## jcx1028

No chance of extending this one until Sunday or so, is there? My BBQ is scheduled for Saturday afternoon.


----------



## bmudd14474

After seeing how many are doing their 4th of July smokes this weekend we will move the deadline to Sunday night.


----------



## jcx1028

Awesome. I didn't expect that to work. Thanks!


----------



## big game cook

oh the agony!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol.


----------



## artisanbeard

I'm looking forward to throwing down with you guys in the next competition, and seeing what y'all came up with in this one!

Good luck!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I had to pass on this one!
Good luck to all, can't wait to vote! :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker

Getting settled after the evacuation and now monsoon flow rains, still didn't give me enough time to properly get something figured out, but I'm definitely looking forward to the entries and judging!!!! 

Thanks for all the positive thoughts for the state of Colorado!


----------



## mossymo

Are the pics of this contest listed in a different category where I am not finding them?


----------



## bmudd14474

MossyMO said:


> Are the pics of this contest listed in a different category where I am not finding them?



Im working on getting it posted. Hopefully by tonight. if not tomorrow.


----------

